# Copyright pour la création d'un OS



## Léo Endor (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir.

Je me présente, Léo Endor, programmeur en CpcdosC+.
Je suis actuellement entrain de coder un OS appeler OSSeek.
J'aimerais bien inclure dans mon OS les boutons fermer, réduire et agrandire de Mac OS X (les ronds)

Est-il possible de les inclures dans mon OS sans avoir de problème de droit?

Merci d'avance




Cordialement,
Léo Endor.


----------



## Aliboron (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



Léo Endor a dit:


> J'aimerais bien inclure dans mon OS les boutons fermer, réduire et agrandir de Mac OS X (les ronds)
> Est-il possible de les inclure dans mon OS sans avoir de problème de droit ?


D'une part, ça m'étonnerait bien (et les avocats d'Apple sont coriaces - en prime ils aiment bien appeler en pleine nuit). Le mieux serait de leur poser la question directement, c'est juridiquement plus sûr que l'avis de quelques utilisateurs sur un forum.

D'autre part, si tu crées un OS en "piquant" l'identité visuelle d'un autre, ça ne fera jamais bien sérieux. Fais gaffe, les carrés ont peut-être été brevetés aussi, pareil pour les croix, et autres "outils" du même genre (ne pas oublier que si, sous Windows, les boutons sont sur la droite de la fenêtre, c'est parce qu'Apple avait protégé les boutons à gauche, etc.)


----------



## Léo Endor (29 Novembre 2014)

Merci mais comment leur demander?


----------



## Aliboron (29 Novembre 2014)

To: Apple Corp
Cuppertino CA
USA

Dear Sirs,

I'm a programmer and I'd like to use some interface elements that might look similar to those found in Mac OS X (Close, Reduce, Resize buttons in the title bars). Are they patent protected?

Thanks in advance for your reply.
Sincerely,




Bon, avec ça, attends toi à avoir des appels en pleine nuit, des courriers recommandés te mettant en demeure de fournir une copie complète de ton code, un versement provisionnel de $ X00000 en attendant de venir t'expliquer devant le tribunal de Cuppertino et autres joyeusetés du genre.

Bon, plus sérieusement, si tu veux vraiment t'attaquer à ce genre d'aspects, contacte un avocat spécialisé dans la protection des droits. Ne te fie pas à des avis plus ou moins éclairés d'utilisateurs lambda sur un (et même plusieurs) forum(s)...


----------



## Léo Endor (29 Novembre 2014)

C'est donc payant???


----------



## Aliboron (29 Novembre 2014)

Léo Endor a dit:


> C'est donc payant ???


Les procès ? Oui, en général les condamnations peuvent être assez conséquentes. Dans certains cas, il est possible d'acheter une licence pour utiliser un brevet. C'est rarement donné...

Tu devrais peut-être commencer par t'intéresser aux brevets et autres joyeusetés liées à ce genre de choses. Par exemple ici, mais ce n'est qu'un point de départ...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2014)

Dun autre côté, quand tu mires Ubuntu 14, tu te dis que tas de la marge.


----------

